# Animal Cuts or Lipo 6?



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have got my diet and training in check for slowly dropping the body fat and i am losing about 2lb a month, which is steady but better than nothing.

I was going to start clen for a couple of months but i am struggling to get hold of it, so considering an over the counter fat burner.

I like the sound of Universal Animal Cuts, but have read that its better for people already sub 10%bf and is of more use to someone about to compete and just needing to get rid of that last little bit?

I am about 18% so got a fair way to go.

Would Lipo-6 be a better option?

I have used Hot Rox in the past and thought they were pretty poor, along with a few other otc supps.

What have people had success with?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Mate, save your money. Outside of gear, the only supp scientifically proven to aid weight loss is Ephedrine (Amph). Available on the net is you look hard enough....


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cheers for reply,

Ive used Ephedrine in the ECA stack before, used at extreme levels for a few months, i started to get to the point that i was lethargic when not using it and felt like i needed it so had to stop using it.

I wanted to try something milder now that my diet and cardio is good just to help me along the way.

Im sure that some people have seen results with OTC products?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

mitotropin by gaspari. would never use anything else (apart from clen and eph obv). i dropped from 16.3% to 9.5% bf (12lbs! of fat) in 4 weeks


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cheers Synthasize, thats some good results!

How extreme was cardio and dieting during those 4 weeks? Much more intense than before you introduced the Mitotropin?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Jesus, that's some drop. Any LBM loss?


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Cheers for reply,
> 
> Ive used Ephedrine in the ECA stack before, used at extreme levels for a few months, i started to get to the point that i was lethargic when not using it and felt like i needed it so had to stop using it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a mild amphetamine. (speed). Needs to be used in small bursts to break plateaus.

My advice, is ramp up the cardio and bring down the carbs over the duration of your cut, and only add in pills (not clen) in the 2nd half of the cut when the body is adapting to try to keep hold of the BF.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Cheers Synthasize, thats some good results!
> 
> How extreme was cardio and dieting during those 4 weeks? Much more intense than before you introduced the Mitotropin?
> 
> ...


well basically it comes with a guide on how to maximise the results and i followed it religiously and it paid off. i carb cycled on a 4-day cycle, based on 150, 100, 50, 50 (g of carbs), but after my first week someone advised me to go even lower and do 100, 50, 50, 50 which gave me even better results. kept protein well high - 300g+ ED and did cardio about half an hour 5 times a week, so not too much.



spaynter said:


> Jesus, that's some drop. Any LBM loss?


nope, my weight loss almost exactly matched how much fat id lost, ie:

lost 6.8%, 6.8% of 178lbs is 12lbs

an i ended up at 165, so all fat and water!

i seriously recommend it, but only if u can commit to the diet

also, a follow up supplement called cytolean is meant to be good


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cheers for replys guys.

Im deffo going to keep upping the c.v over the duration, and i am following a pretty solid timed-carb diet. With carbs just Post Workout (i train first thing in morning), then after that eating every 2-3 hours, Lots of lean meat, boiled eggs, fish etc, usually steak and broccoli for evening meal, cottage cheese and whey shake before bed.

Thanks again

Gaz


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Cheers for replys guys.
> 
> Im deffo going to keep upping the c.v over the duration, and i am following a pretty solid timed-carb diet. With carbs just Post Workout (i train first thing in morning), then after that eating every 2-3 hours, Lots of lean meat, boiled eggs, fish etc, usually steak and broccoli for evening meal, cottage cheese and whey shake before bed.
> 
> ...


Looks good. No need to get carried away with the every 2-3 hours thing. It's better, but not such a big thing if you're not eating carbs (frequent eating is meant to keep blood sugar level, but if you ain't eating carbs, not a problem).


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

i did animal cuts,2 bottels right after eachothers with one week rest period inbetween,..and it did good 4 me


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay mate cheers.

In your avatar it says 'Low Carb Experimentor', I take it your on low carb at the moment? Have you ever done timed carbs?

And is there any sense in eating a meal of fast carbs after workout to spike insulin along with a protein shake? A bloke told me he always has a Jam Sandwich (white bread) and a whey shake straight after the gym and then keeps carbs low for the rest of the day, with none after 3pm and he was in decent shape.

Ta

Gaz


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ive just purchased a tub of Lipo-6 Black. It says take 3 in the morning and 3 in the afternoon, ive just taken 2 about an hour ago just to ease into them.

Not felt anything yet, was hoping to be a little bit shakey or jittery.

I will post on this thread in a few days if i notice any increased warmth/sweating etc, and obviously if there is any sign of fat loss.

Gaz


----------

